# New Comfort Requirements



## newDriver81 (May 25, 2017)

If I can no longer do comfort with my vehicle I'm done driving, I'll just use my van for mobile detailing. I have 2019 Dodge Grand Caravan that every rider compliments me on. But on July 1st I can only do X and XL I'll just quit.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I was told I might not be able to do comfort either but those are rare for me, so I ain’t bothered…


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

newDriver81 said:


> If I can no longer do comfort with my vehicle I'm done driving, I'll just use my van for mobile detailing. I have 2019 Dodge Grand Caravan that every rider compliments me on. But on July 1st I can only do X and XL I'll just quit.


That extra 7c per mile on the is the deal breaker?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

An extra 7c a mile is like 13% increase in some markets.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

In what world would a vehicle that new, and with that much space not be considered for a comfort ride? That irks me too. I think the mini van is probably as comfortable as it gets! XL pays better anyway so maybe just stick to those?


----------



## CT 49 (Dec 4, 2020)

My 2017 Nissan Pathfinder will be comfortable on June 30, but uncomfortable on July 1st


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

When they first introduced Comfort, I was driving Select and XL. So obviously my vehicle was quality enough for select and had enough room for XL yet I was told I didn't qualify for comfort. How does that make any sense?🤦‍♀️ I never pursued it with them though because it was only 2 cents a mile pay increase for me and they were requiring 10 minute wait times at the time. I'll pass on all of that. It was funny though, I couldn't believe the amount of drivers who were throwing a fit because they didn't qualify, trying to convince everyone their Ford Escort qualified.😂 they were downright pissed and planning on going down to the Uber office to get it straightened out. I'm like do y'all realize the way you're acting this way over for $0.02 and a 10 minute wait time???🤪


----------



## newDriver81 (May 25, 2017)

Beninmankato said:


> *In what world would a vehicle that new, and with that much space not be considered for a comfort ride?* That irks me too. I think the mini van is probably as comfortable as it gets! XL pays better anyway so maybe just stick to those?


Exactly! They just want me to rent one of their comfort vehicles for 300 per week. I'm not doing it. Comfort at the airport is money. XL is money too but the rides are fewer and the wait times are way too long.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

It's no longer a Comfort vehicle because it's not new enough.

Not really about Comfort as older vehicles tend to be more spacious than newer, more EPA compliant ones.

Big pax suffers.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

newDriver81 said:


> If I can no longer do comfort with my vehicle I'm done driving, I'll just use my van for mobile detailing. I have 2019 Dodge Grand Caravan that every rider compliments me on. But on July 1st I can only do X and XL I'll just quit.


also 2019 van ..same shit but guys can use 2015's cars dumb crap, i got leather seats too..but i dont do much comfort


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

My 2019 Chevy Impala is still on the comfort list even a 2018 is acceptable so I think I have 2 years left before it’s uncomfortable.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have been waiting for my car to drop off the Comfort list, expected it to last year. Not sure when it will or how I can see when it will. I'll take the few extra pennies for a comfort ride over an X ride since I don't have an XL.


----------



## newDriver81 (May 25, 2017)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> It's no longer a Comfort vehicle because it's not new enough.
> 
> Not really about Comfort as older vehicles tend to be more spacious than newer, more EPA compliant ones.
> 
> Big pax suffers.


A 'Comfort' vehicle is not really about comfort? Ok lol. You're wrong, it's all about comfort. Bigger vehicles qualify for comfort. You get more leg room etc. with comfort. I always get compliments on my van, a 2019 with leather seats in great condition. People are always asking for the year. 

What Uber should do is have drivers bring their cars in for interior inspections to see if they qualify for comfort. Instead of telling me the 2019 Dodge Grand Caravan is ineligible, but a 2020 is smh. They're literally the same car.


----------



## Jedi-Uber (Jun 16, 2018)

My 2017 Honda Pilot Elite was dropped from comfort this spring. They were rare rides and XL pays better so there was no real loss. Leather interior, TV, captains chairs, nothing has changed from the winter to spring. I wonder why they would drop it? Age?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jedi-Uber said:


> My 2017 Honda Pilot Elite was dropped from comfort this spring. They were rare rides and XL pays better so there was no real loss. Leather interior, TV, captains chairs, nothing has changed from the winter to spring. I wonder why they would drop it? Age?


Yes it aged out. 5 years is pretty good considering Uber standards in my market. Here most of them age out at 2 or 3 years


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

The whole thing what qualifies for Comfort and what not is pretty damn arbitrary. Ordered Comfort last Saturday for me and my wife to get back home from DFW Airport and got a Tesla Model 3. Yes, it was nice, newish and all that, but I don't think the legroom is much better than in many other vehicles.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> You mean the average US price will go like way up to $5-6/gallon like people have been swearing by for just about decades now? :whistling: Sure...





TomTheAnt said:


> The whole thing what qualifies for Comfort and what not is pretty damn arbitrary. Ordered Comfort last Saturday for me and my wife to get back home from DFW Airport and got a Tesla Model 3. Yes, it was nice, newish and all that, but I don't think the legroom is much better than in many other vehicles.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Was it Comfort that enabled the pax to request that the driver not speak?

Did I imagine that?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Was it Comfort that enabled the pax to request that the driver not speak?
> 
> Did I imagine that?


Yes...


----------



## Terrapin Bound (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm surprised they're still letting me use my 2011 Taurus for UberX. I think when I started driving in 2018 it was a 10 year limit, now it's 15. If they change it back I reckon I'm done for a while.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Uberyouber said:


> Yes...
> 
> View attachment 666672


Im starting to think it was you that hit me... 🤔


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Im starting to think it was you that hit me... 🤔


I don't have a white truck...


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

newDriver81 said:


> A 'Comfort' vehicle is not really about comfort? Ok lol. You're wrong, it's all about comfort. Bigger vehicles qualify for comfort. You get more leg room etc. with comfort. I always get compliments on my van, a 2019 with leather seats in great condition. People are always asking for the year.
> 
> What Uber should do is have drivers bring their cars in for interior inspections to see if they qualify for comfort. Instead of telling me the 2019 Dodge Grand Caravan is ineligible, but a 2020 is smh. They're literally the same car.


Same 2019 leather no good now ..haha for a few Penny's xtra


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

newDriver81 said:


> A 'Comfort' vehicle is not really about comfort? Ok lol. You're wrong, it's all about comfort. Bigger vehicles qualify for comfort. You get more leg room etc. with comfort.


Wrong.

The lists of what qualifies is done by some tech-bro dipshit that doesn't know anything about cars.

Nissan Altima and Maxima are both as roomy as Accord and Camry, yet neither one is on Comfort list.

I'm 6'5" 240 lbs and fit quite nicely in both. 

It's that Uber's run by morons.


----------

